# Felt FC frame from Di2 back to mechanical



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a Felt FC frame that was used with Di2 I want to go back to mechanical I have the cable stops but my question is at the bottom of the bb shell there is a hole now that was used for the Di2 and now I can't bolt the cable guides that go in the bottom of the bracket since the home took out the shreds for the bolt. I was thinking I could just use a little bit of silicone to hold the cable guide in place. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

You might need the small parts kit. I have an FC with mechanical, had to add an inline cable adjust for FD too. The bottom cable guide piece might be snap in, I don't remember. I do know the cable for the FD threads through the frame a little.


----------

